# Cabin Fever 2011



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

The 2011 Cabin Fever Expo auction and model engineering show is scheduled for January 14, 15, and 16. There should be two 10' radius Gauge 1 layouts up and running along with our smaller 4' radius gauge 0 & 1 track. I have arranged a rate for us with the Best Western Westgate in York, PA (717/767-6931 http://bestwesternpa.com/hotels/bes...tgate-inn/) 1/13/2011 thru 1/16/2011. Bookings need to be made before December 13 to guarantee the rate. 


Mike Moore


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike.... we are working to ensure the second track will be available for Cabin Fever. Plan to have the track set this weekend then the yard.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi 
I plan to be there on Saturday with my SR&RL 24. Do I need to reserve track time, or pay a chip (other than the entrance fee to the building)? 
Jim Coplan (aka Dr. J)


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

There is no need to reserve track time ahead of time. Just sign up for time when you get there. Also, there is no charge beyond the entrance fee for the show.

Mike


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks! Two years ago I went to Cabin Fever and "caught the bug" for live steam. Then I tracked down a Roundhouse forney. Last winter I went to Diamond head. Now I've got a SRRL 24 in addition to the forney. Next on my "gotta have" list is a coal-burner. I dont think I've had this much fun runing trains since my Dad purchased my first Marx tin plate in 1951!
See you in January. 
Dr. J


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I am kind of new to Live Steam. Is this a Live Steam only gathering, or for anyone suffering from the winter withdrawal from trains. Can someone please provide me with more information. 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

It's a general engineering exhibition open to the public. We take over a corner to run trains, that's all. 

Website: http://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/ 
_Incidentally, the other stuff is really neat - miniature gas engines, boats, huge locomotives, etc., etc. Well worth the trip._


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Pete, it looks very interesting, and well worth the trip. 
Paul


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

And lots of good vendors. Not Ga1 so much, but tools and supplies galore!

Alas, I can't make it this year. It was a ball last year, though. Have fun!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Opened up an early Christmas present to myself - new version of iMovie which helps you make movie trailers. So I had some fun playing around with it and thought I'd whet everyone's appetite for Cabin Fever 2011. 

Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

Nicely done. You may have just given me a reason to cinsider the iLife update. Any other cool new features I've missed?


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the first installment for Cabin Fever videos. Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you Scott, 
Excellent production, although like most shows nowadays the opening titles are too long!!!!!! 
I just want the content. 
How many 'small' scale tracks were there there? 
Looking at the background it looks like two or three other tracks were there. 
I hope that there will be more videos coming. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Next installment. 



Enjoy! 

Scott


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

keep em coming. These are good. Great job filming them and editing them.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the videos Scott. Now I totally regret not making it this year. Keep them coming, I hope you have some footage of the other exhibitors and their models and engines.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever steam up was a success. We introduced our new portable track for the first public run and opportunity to set up the entire configuration. The layout was very precise coming within a 1/2 inch of adjustment necessary. We still have to finalize the yard (set up temporarily for the meet), level the switch (high difference between the Accucraft track and Sunset Valley ties) and make a thread change on the legs. 










The anchor of the Aikenback Live steamers is Mike Moore's track










A third track is the smaller "O" gauge layout










The overall setup allowed for a interchange and easy access for the operators with an alley










Thanks to Mike for his effort to coordinate the meet, dinner and hotel room. Of course with Barbara's support..... 











The was many operators (Peter) and many who around the track with interest and questions 











Paul giving some on lookers basic overview for gas firing an Aster K4 











Most of MLS live steam group know Dr. J by name, so here he is running the Sandy River that was modified by Ryan (TRS) 











Brittany (MLS) had a wonderful weekend running her newly acquired Aster Climax 











Several members of MLS (left) Larry Green and far right is Mr. Cab Forward Alan Redeker 











Ryan working with Tom Stevens on his Accucraft GS4 that had several successful runs at the meet 













Speaking of running....Accucraft 4-4-0 











More photos and video later....


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Narrow gauge Action. 



Scott


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the vids and pics. 
We love 'em!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok Kent. Here is your special request video! Enjoy!! 



That's all for me. I return you back to your scheduled programming!! 

Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rail traffic was heavy on Saturday with both schedule boards very busy. The crowd was amazed but so were we as many would comment that they never had any idea of live steam and/or the variety of locomotive available.









Accuraft 0-6-0 were represented both in 1:29 and 1:32

This S12 was modified having made changes to the lubicator allowing for less oil usage but appropriate allowing for an hour run with oil left over vs. oil all over track, train and loco (TRS)










Generations seemed to enjoy the hobby.... 











Several of the participants have been long standing in the hobby as well as travel a far to the meet (Bruce from the Carolinas) 











John and Laurel are a steam couple that made the trip from Virginia










One who travel from the far north having made our hobby better through his knowledge and involvement, Dick Abbott 










Crossing the pond there were numerous representations of UK steam:





















Size and speed could be found on the 32 mm tracks 










One could double one's pleasure with two versions of the SP power monsters- cab forwards 











Aster products were roaming the brass trails..


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pic and vids Scott and Charles. Looks like a great event.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

In that last pic, was that a coal fired AML(accucraft 1:29) 0-6-0 ? Do I see a hot coal or a red led, lol


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like all having fun. Later RJD


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more images of a great way to get past "Cabin Fever:"

A converted Accucraft Cab Forward: AC-6, custom build offered by Alan Redeker MLS member(if interested please contact him, a limited production currently being offered for purchase)











Ft. Wilderness...silence is golden 











NG line up waiting track time 











NG at warp speed or back to the future? 











The "Colonel's" wonderful creation


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

These are some great pictures. 

JJ


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 17 Jan 2011 02:36 PM 
In that last pic, was that a coal fired AML(accucraft 1:29) 0-6-0 ? Do I see a hot coal or a red led, lol 
Ack, when I said last pic I meant the only pic in the thread at the time (its now the first picture). Picture that I questioned:










Andrew


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

This was my first trip to Cabin Fever. Took my son along. He is an auto tech by training. Cabin Fever exceeded my expectations. Sure I knew I would see live steam and some engineering models, but I did not realize the size and scope of the show. There was just a ton of way cool stuff to see beyond the trains. I was also surprised that the trains are only a relatively small piece of the show. My son had a great time looking at all of the miniature engines. 

This show is a keeper in my book. I was blown away by the crowds too. Hopefully I'll be back again next year with some friends. 

Tom P


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
I assume you surmised the answer to your query....


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a few pics, mostly of my EBT consist, so I won't bore you with too many ! 

Dick Abbot brought a beautiful scratch-built LNER A1 class pacific, appropriately #60143 "Abbotsford".











Here's a shot of my new Accucraft hoppers - I include it because of the background: Jim's miscellany of UK and other equipment. Note the sway-backed coach.











Here's another photo of The Colonel's Rowland Emmett "Far Twittering Railway" train - based on an 'Ruby' - at speed:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_A short video of my EBT hopper train, plus Noel's Far Twittering Railway that surprised me by flying past on the inner loop. [It's a 'Ruby' - which is why it goes so fast.]_ 





Another really odd 'feature' - I editted this 3 times and each time the video disappears. This time I'm putting text at the end.
Fourth edit - added div around the html embed.
Fifth edit - I give up. Link here: *Pete's Cabin Fever Video*

Sixth try - Mr Moderator: any ideas why the video isn't showing up - it gets removed when I hit 'submit'
(There you go Pete, SteveC mod.)[/i]


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice Pictures and Videos ! You must have had a good time there. I was on a show here at Germany and I must admit that it wasn´t such a success as Cabin Fever exhibition 2011. (I quoted that from the pictures and Videos seen ) 

cheers Joe


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 18 Jan 2011 09:00 AM 
_{snip..} _Sixth try - Mr Moderator: any ideas why the video isn't showing up - it gets removed when I hit 'submit'
Pete

The only thing I did to successfully embed the YouTube video in your reply, was I made sure that I was in the HTML view mode in the editor, then located a line with a blank line above and below, made sure that I selected the text of the "non-breaking space (NBS)" entity so that when I pasted the embed HTML code copied from YouTube it would replace the NBS, then I clicked the "Submit" button. I know that if just paste the embed code while in the "Normal" view you have problems.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, Great videos, thanks again. That giant "shovel", I want to call it a steam shovel, however it is modern; was way too cool, and the model boat being trailed by seagulls. 

Pete, your hoppers look great


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 18 Jan 2011 02:50 PM 
Posted By Pete Thornton on 18 Jan 2011 09:00 AM 
_{snip..} _Sixth try - Mr Moderator: any ideas why the video isn't showing up - it gets removed when I hit 'submit'
Pete

The only thing I did to successfully embed the YouTube video in your reply, was I made sure that I was in the HTML view mode in the editor, then located a line with a blank line above and below, made sure that I selected the text of the "non-breaking space (NBS)" entity so that when I pasted the embed HTML code copied from YouTube it would replace the NBS, then I clicked the "Submit" button. I know that if just paste the embed code while in the "Normal" view you have problems.


I tried all those things. Weird.


----------

